# Ricotta anyone



## ffemt128 (Feb 29, 2012)

I made some today. Figured I'd give it a try. Very easy to make with the whole milk recipe in the kit I purchased from Brew and wine supply. I'm not much of a Ricotta fan but my wife likes it and I figure I can make stuffed shells with all fresh cheese now. Whooo Hoooo.


ps it takes almost forever to heat milk to 195 degrees.


----------



## robie (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds good. I really would like to get into cheese making. probably will someday soon.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 29, 2012)

Doug, you're having too much fun.
Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 29, 2012)

I may have let the Ricotta drain to long. My wife said it is a little dry. We're planning on lasagne with fresh ricotta and looks like I'll be making more Mozzarella for it. I can't wait. This will likely be the best lasagne ever...


----------



## Julie (Mar 1, 2012)

Doug, you now have to make the noodles!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2012)

That will surely be some fantastic stuffed shells! Lasagna would also be a great way to use up loads of it. What time is dinner?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 1, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> That will surely be some fantastic stuffed shells! Lasagna would also be a great way to use up loads of it. What time is dinner?



About 6:00 pm on Saturday. I'm having too much fun with this.


----------

